# iOS 7.0 Download Fail.



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a widely reported problem too it seems. I hope it's just down to the load on Apple servers. I'll try again much later...


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Best wait till very late tonight or tomorrow, happens every time, there is just too much demand

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

No point even doing it today. Will be ridiculously buggy and slow due to overwhelming demand. Why on earth Apple doesn't stagger the launch between countries to ease demand on the servers I don't know.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

iPad showing 23hours but iphone says 20minutes lol, bet both fail but we will see, always worth a quick go

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just started to download to the iPad, 4 hours remaining


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Now says preparing update......... Maybe it will work.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

After a couple fails halfway through I gave up


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

My sister managed to get it downloaded and... She HATES it lol


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

iPad now shows 28 hours lol
iPhone is nearly done, although it still has time to fail!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Well the iPhone is now done and I like it, works well.
iPad now had 38 hours, think i will try it later lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok just downloaded and installed.

Safari is _very_ cool


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

What's so good about ios7 then?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

t'mill said:


> What's so good about ios7 then?


will tell you in 6 hours :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OK I'm not going to get all nerdy/geeky but this interface is stunning.

New look/way to access settings and programs running is cool as ......

Going to stop playing with my "new" phone and do my work paperwo(r)k like I should.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jamman said:


> OK I'm not going to get all nerdy/geeky but this interface is stunning.
> 
> New look/way to access settings and programs running is cool as ......
> 
> Going to stop playing with my "new" phone and do my work paperwok like I should.


didn't know you were into origami?

can't see a paper wok being much good :?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd best have a crack at downloading this then when all the fuss dies down.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok very funny hahahah


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be waiting until the jailbreak lands, normally some time after the .01 update is released.
Which means its probably going to be a few months until I get to play with 7 :-(


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another download fail here :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Paperwork finished and in full on geek mode......


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Report are its being very well received apart from the download issues. Think I will attempt mine again when America is fast asleep


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, finally got iOS 7.0 running on the iPad, but it's still showing 16 hours to download on the iPhone.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

All devices now up and running, found rebooting the iPad took it from 18hours to 4 minutes!!!
Just finished the iPad now and it's better in the iPad then the iPhone 

Just worked out how to completely exit running apps as well, was driving me nuts, all you do is double click as normal then swipe the app up and off the screen, so much easier


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

You can turn background updates off to save batt and give you more processor. Also, turn off that parallax apple propaganda. It's useless just makes the wallpaper move about while eating battery and processor.

Anyone else use a photo for wall paper??? You can't resize it to fit the screen which is ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

That's strange, I can move and scale pictures for wallpaper fine on the iPad, not tried the iPhone but I would have thought the same applies.

I like the wallpaper that moves, not fussed about battery, just charge it, too many people worry about battery life, if I can get a working day out of it, I'm happy but always have a charger in laptop bag in case 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's good SMS is better, Safari, emails infact everything I've played with looks polished.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> ...infact everything I've played with looks polished.


 :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad someone got it :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phone is done and doing ipad now.....does look better, but not got time to play with it as yet.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Downloaded for both devices overnight with no issues & have just been trying it out on the iPhone 5 first this morning. Looks neat so far & not found any bugs/problems.

Loving the new design as after so many years it needed a visual refresh & so far so good. Just installing on my iPad 4 now so will see how that looks in a little while.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

All sorted finally. 8)

I'm impressed, I think it's a well thought out upgrade which adds ease of navigation and functionality to the phone - a very businesslike upgrade without any unnecessary bling or gimmicks. Activating Siri by just lifting the phone to your ear is great for me - I use Siri a lot.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd leave it a month tbh, for the number of people that are going to be hammering the servers, and the possibility of issues, doesnt really seem worth it...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Trig said:


> I'd leave it a month tbh, for the number of people that are going to be hammering the servers, and the possibility of issues, doesnt really seem worth it...


I did a few this morning and on average they took 30-40mins so I think the mass rush has subsided. Saying that I would still do it during the day or early morning before work when America is asleep.

Trying to do it last night was a no go for me so pleasantly surprised with how quick it all went this morning.

Regarding iOS 7 itself. Wow I really like it. It's bright and classy with a clean look. Swipe navigation between apps and in the app or navigating through Safari is now a joy. Much better. Love the new look of the UI plus the Parallax is fun but you don't really notice it after a while. Siri and maps are much improved. Multitasking is now a joy and control centre, while an android rip is great. It does however still need a quick link button for your mobile network too. Not just wifi, Bluetooth etc.

Only real negative are those apps that haven't been updated to iOS 7 spec yet still use the iOS 6 style keyboard. So that hopefully should sort itself with time. No doubt there will be another minor update shortly once everyone has worked out the bugs.

So far though, very happy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I installed it on my old iPhone4 - although I don't use this anymore, I wanted to see what iOS7 was like. First download attempt failed, but the second one worked. I needed to activate it after that though, which was a pain because the activation servers seemed to be even less reliable than the download servers. Eventually got bored and left it till the morning, but I'd have been pretty pissed off if this was a phone I was actually using.

The functionality improvements look nice, if not essential, but I'm not really convinced one way or the other by the design. It's all very nice and clean, but mostly it just looks 'different' rather than 'better'.I guess that isn't a bad thing though, as the old design has been there for a long time and needed a refresh.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

We've not had anyone at work download it yet, I expect them to drop broken phones on my desk though at some point during the next week or so...


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

B088IN said:


> That's strange, I can move and scale pictures for wallpaper fine on the iPad, not tried the iPhone but I would have thought the same applies.
> 
> I like the wallpaper that moves, not fussed about battery, just charge it, too many people worry about battery life, if I can get a working day out of it, I'm happy but always have a charger in laptop bag in case
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You can indeed resize and move. What you can't do is make the pic fit to the small width leaving blank spaces top and bottom like you could previously.this means you can't shrink to fit the width of the screen.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh I see, well that's rubbish then.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Trig said:


> I'd leave it a month tbh, for the number of people that are going to be hammering the servers, and the possibility of issues, doesnt really seem worth it...


I've been on the Beta prog and the last Beta has been faultless (for me), I'm sure there will be issues but IOS7 in the main for me has been an improvement on the previous.....if you can get over the noddy graphics that have arrived with it.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Downloaded at 7:30 last night, finished 2 hours later, working fine with no problems so far

I like most of it, but to me, the screen and icons now look cheap and kiddie like :?

My first iPhone springs to mind...

No doubt I'll get used to it :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

uv101 said:


> B088IN said:
> 
> 
> > That's strange, I can move and scale pictures for wallpaper fine on the iPad, not tried the iPhone but I would have thought the same applies.
> ...


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Duggy said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > B088IN said:
> ...


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I'm another that's waited on the hype dying down, iPhone states 2 hours but I'm in the office anyway so who gives a monkeys :lol:

I agree on the 'fresh' new style comment previously mentioned, it's been the same for years.. But then again, why fix what ain't broke I suppose


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

I hate the new look and the colours are way to childish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Downloaded it to my iPad earlier, took about 30 mins, really starting to like it now. Got to back up my iPhone first before I download it on there, just incase I lose everything


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

boost22 said:


> I hate the new look and the colours are way to childish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


This pretty much confirms that any "normal" person will think it's a great upgrade. :roll: :lol: :lol:

Been using the phone all day and the new OS works well and is very intuitive. 8)


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the new look and the colours are way to childish [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


You normal??? Have you checked you BMI lately


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Just updated this morning and got to agree with Boost that the home screen app icons look cheap. Plus im finding typing in Safari a lot worse. I'm typing on it now and find it slow(er) to react and less intuitive. I hope it improves in time.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

t'mill said:


> Just updated this morning and got to agree with Boost that the home screen app icons look cheap. Plus im finding typing in Safari a lot worse. I'm typing on it now and find it slow(er) to react and less intuitive. I hope it improves in time.


Yes thin, pale and hence cheap

I'm looking to alter the appearance now, guess there will be a few apps coming along . . .


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Security hole where people can bypass the lock screen already....


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Trig said:


> Security hole where people can bypass the lock screen already....


There's a simple fix though... just go Settings/ Control Panel/ and disable Access On Lock Screen.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Just updated this morning and got to agree with Boost that the home screen app icons look cheap. Plus im finding typing in Safari a lot worse. I'm typing on it now and find it slow(er) to react and less intuitive. I hope it improves in time.


Thanks t'mill glad a few others agree with what I said unlike Certain Ignorant obnoxious people such as the clown who made the comment about being normal, maybe the fool should look in the mirror from time to time just to remind himself who he/it really is. "Obnoxious".

It's absolutely an awful update.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Just updated this morning and got to agree with Boost that the home screen app icons look cheap. Plus im finding typing in Safari a lot worse. I'm typing on it now and find it slow(er) to react and less intuitive. I hope it improves in time.


Yep got to agree downloaded it last night and wish I hadn't bothered


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

igotone said:


> Trig said:
> 
> 
> > Security hole where people can bypass the lock screen already....
> ...


Oh yeah, theres always ways to stop things like this, and no doubt there will be a fix in a month or so that'll sort it out but its not really acceptable to fix a security hole by disabling a "new" feature is it...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm pleased Apple still consider the stocks and shares app a crucial part of their system. I wonder how many owners ever use it - 0.00001% of them I would imagine.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> I'm pleased Apple still consider the stocks and shares app a crucial part of their system. I wonder how many owners ever use it - 0.00001% of them I would imagine.


I use the FTSE index a lot and I really like the new implementation of it in iOS7.

I'm loving the changes, and I can't really understand those complaining about the graphics. Comparing the new OS on my iPad 3 with the old one on my iPad 1 (which doesn't get the update) the new look is cleaner and brighter. Overall, it's a long overdue refresh.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pleased Apple still consider the stocks and shares app a crucial part of their system. I wonder how many owners ever use it - 0.00001% of them I would imagine.
> ...


I'm not mad keen on the changes so far although no doubt they'll grow on me. The Control Centre is a non-event for me as I almost never adjust brightness or Bluetooth or wifi or whatever. One thing I do like is that you can now put many more apps in individual folders. The graphics annoy me less on the iPad than iphone. I hate the Photos app now.

I'd more or less decided I wouldn't upgrade to a 5S as my 4S does all I want but I had a little play with one in the Apple Store yesterday and I have to say I was very impressed. The camera is noticeably better and the slow motion video very clever. The fingerprint sensor is clever too although I never use a Passcode on my phones anyway. It's lightening quick too. I may be tempted for 12 months before the 6 comes out.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 4S as well and I'm undecided whether to get the 5S. It's pretty academic for a while anyway as I buy my phones sim free and it looks like they're not going to sell you one for a while anyway.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

igotone said:


> I have a 4S as well and I'm undecided whether to get the 5S. It's pretty academic for a while anyway as I buy my phones sim free and it looks like they're not going to sell you one for a while anyway.


It's available sim free in the UK. Even in the West Midlands ! :lol:

What made you think it wasnt ? iPhones have been available sim free from launch day for many years ..


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mullum said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 4S as well and I'm undecided whether to get the 5S. It's pretty academic for a while anyway as I buy my phones sim free and it looks like they're not going to sell you one for a while anyway.
> ...


Think he means that most available stock is sold out


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh. Is stock really that low ? I hadn't realised. I'm on the tick rather than the tock cycle. The 4s is such a lump though - getting rid of that flab would be enough for me. Plenty of cheap 5's on the market right now as well ..


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I believe they are refusing sim free purchases in store for the 5s from the reports I've seen. Doesn't shock me as they did last year with the 5 too, at least for a few weeks. Reports are the gold is selling well but Apple had limited stock of that anyway. In fact reports are Apple was pretty light on stock with the 5s anyway, which was confirmed when Apple refused to take pre orders for the 5s. eBay nutters are paying £700 for 16gb models though  The 5c is not doing so well according to carriers.

Benchmark results for the 5s are apparently blistering even with it only being dual core and 1gb ram. The 64bit A7 has no equal at the moment according to early tests. Whether that, the new camera tech and the fingerprint scanner will make me change is questionable. iOS 7 is the biggest change for me anyway.

Whether Apple has done enough to fend of Samsung or the next Nexus 5 is questionable.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The 5c was either going to be under-spec'd and "cheap" or high spec'd and not cheap. 
It's not cheap. Not cheap enough to attract a budget buyer I reckon.
I was quite surprised they spec'd out the 5c as well as they did.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

mullum said:


> The 5c was either going to be under-spec'd and "cheap" or high spec'd and not cheap.
> It's not cheap. Not cheap enough to attract a budget buyer I reckon.
> I was quite surprised they spec'd out the 5c as well as they did.


In a recent interview Tim Cook was quoted as saying they never intended on making a cheap iPhone at all. He even went are far as saying there is a lot of 'junk' out there and Apple want interested in being in the 'junk business'. Pretty strong words but I do like how they stuck to there guns. I would like to see the 5c a little cheaper but considering it is essentially a slightly upgraded 5 with a plastic body the price point isn't far off. Instead it offers choice for the buyer that's all.

So that explains why they spec'd the 5c as well as they did. Just don't expect a cheap iPhone anytime soon.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

On a side note i found this to be an interesting read, specially since it came from an Android centric website. Samsung are investigating why people are willing to wait in line for there new iPhone and why are they so loyal. One big factor that the author didn't touch on which i think is a valid point is retail stores. If anyone has been into a flagship store, hell even there standard stores you will know what works of art they are. Seriously they are gorgeous and it oozes all things Apple and creates a very definitive brand image.

I remember talking to some friends in the states about it last time i was there and i read somewhere recently that was along the similar lines. Apple's brand image is very clear and defined. A friend said to me "when i use Apple products i kinda get a sense of those who designed it, he could relate to it and them". I read something similar a while back and it does make sense to me. Samsung doesn't have this. Microsoft, Samsung and even the giant Google are trying to replicate the Apple model of retail stores. Until that time comes where they do have gorgeous retail stores and a definitive brand image i just can't see people willing to camp outside your local Best Buy, Currys or Carphone Warehouse for hours, days, even weeks at a time.

http://www.androidheadlines.com/2013/09/samsung-asks-many-people-wait-line-iphones.html


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys

Did the update before I left home on the iPad and iPhone and all my sounds on the iPad are distorted through my headphones. iPhone is fine . Any ideas.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> I believe they are refusing sim free purchases in store for the 5s from the reports I've seen. Doesn't shock me as they did last year with the 5 too, at least for a few weeks.


Most stores are under orders not to sell sim free initially, they much prefer you to take out an expensive contract. They do usually relent eventually as initial sales start to drop off but it's very annoying.There are plenty of places on the internet offering the 5S sim free by mail order, but I prefer to buy from an outlet where I can chuck it back across the counter if there's a problem.

Still liking the new OS, but why oh why can't the iPhone have such a simple feature as text wrap, where you can zoom in on text to any size and it reformats to fit the screen - particularly with the iPhone screens being smaller than many competitors? My last Android phone had this feature and it was very handy for scrolling through and reading text heavy web pages.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pre order ?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mullum said:


> Pre order ?


I dunno tbh - haven't enquired. I may give that a try in the week.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No I meant ordering before the release. Apple announce the product and give a date from which it can be pre ordered. That way you are guaranteed one from the first batch (if you pre order quickly).
Every iPhone release I watch the keynote - if I want one I pre order. No standing in line. No waiting for stock. Either that or I accept it will be weeks until I can get one over the counter.
Apple store online is saying "despatched October" at the moment.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mullum said:


> No I meant ordering before the release. Apple announce the product and give a date from which it can be pre ordered. That way you are guaranteed one from the first batch (if you pre order quickly).
> Every iPhone release I watch the keynote - if I want one I pre order. No standing in line. No waiting for stock. Either that or I accept it will be weeks until I can get one over the counter.
> Apple store online is saying "despatched October" at the moment.


Ah... got you. I'm still not decided whether to change, but it looks like the Apple Store will be the best option for sim free for a while, even if it means a bit of a wait.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Been playing with the 5S for a couple of days now and really pleased with it, had a 4S and was undecided about upgrading but was definitely worth doing. The weight is so much lighter and the camera and slow no recording are brilliant considering it is just a phone!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Downloaded Friday on i-pad. Took 15 minutes and all okay

Seems to be eating battery though


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shug750S said:


> Seems to be eating battery though


yeah and on the 4s


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

This has been eating at me since the update but finally figured out how to remove apps when pressing the home button twice.
Scoll the app upward for those who don't know and yes the damn thing is going through the battery like there's no tomorrow charging it at least three times daily and I've had a new one fitted


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be eating battery though
> ...


At least it's not just mine, I thought my iphone5 was on its way out, the battery is even worse now, still can't upgrade for another year too


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

TTchan said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


I've got the same problem 
I gave mine a full charge about 9am, I'm now on 2%!
I've got the 5


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Turn off background app updates other useless stuff like parallax. My 4s is doing better with this stuff disabled


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I must admit I have been paranoid about closing down multiple apps and so far battery use is reasonably normal with what I am used too. About a day on full charge. So maybe double check that first. No doubt there will be another minor update in the coming weeks to address it. In the mean time you can always toggle on and off your wifi/mobile data as and when you need it. Not ideal granted but would help.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Weird that so many people seem to be having problems with battery usage - mine seems to have decreased considerably since I upgraded. I was under the impression that background refresh was going to be a battery saving function (as all apps would refresh at the same time rather than continuously connecting/disconnecting, but it seems to be having the opposite effect from what I've read.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has experienced this but I have come to a conclusion that the iphone 4s and so forth is only a marketing gimmick that lasts a whole year without fault and then starts to have battery issues ie doesn't hold it's charge for very long, hence battery seems like it's running down very quickly even when it's not a battery issue as I have a replacement OE iphone 4S battery fitted only days before the ISO 7 update and that isn't holding charge either :-| "Internal fault".
Maybe I'm wrong but this is what I've noticed as I've had my iphone 4s for 18months and it's starting to crap out.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Got to say the calendar is a bloody mess now - what a joke :-(


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> Got to say the calendar is a bloody mess now - what a joke :-(


I gotta say I have to agree with that. The calendar is a bit pants buts it's functional at least. Aesthetically I am not convinced.

Safari is having some issues too with page performance. Most noticeably on Apples own website. Apps that haven't been updated yet are prone to crashing too. Sure that will be sorted in time.

Looks like Apple are on to another winner though. Over 9 million units sold in the first weekend alone. Pretty crazy figures considering the iPhone 5 pulled 5 million on its opening weekend.

Looks like people are buying the 5s over the 5c and by a healthy margin. Which I understand as it's not much more and can you have the flagship model. You have to really want a colour body to go for the 5c.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

WozzaTT said:


> Got to say the calendar is a bloody mess now - what a joke :-(


+1 I use this with for appointments and reminders daily and it is a bloody nightmare, not much I particularly dislike about the new gear though personally


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone tried the waterproof feature yet? Lol


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> You have to really want a colour body to go for the 5c.


Very true and most would probably end up putting a case on it anyway.

I would think Apple may need to rethink the price of the 5c as the price difference is marginal.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

iOS 7 .0 .2 update


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> iOS 7 .0 .2 update


Yep....

Fixes the lock screen security bug apparently.


----------

